# SMS von 84112



## Unregistriert (17 August 2008)

Hi,

ich habe auf der Seite (lokalisten.de) von einem User eine Nachricht erhalten die mich aufforderte mich auf eine herkömmliche Handynummer zu melden.

Ich dachte mir nichts böses (hätte ich vielleicht) und so habe ich mich gemeldet. Die SMS die zurückkam kam von der Nummer 84112. Jetzt fängt der seltsame Teil an. Ich kann nur auf diese Nummer antworten, das Profil wurde gesperrt und die andere Seite ist sehr kontaktfreudig....

Herausgefunden habe ich schon folgendes, die Seite www.carmunity.de/site/ hat wohl was mit dieser 84112 zu tun und auf dieser Seite von Eplus E-Plus Premium SMS Suche ist diese Nummer ebenfalls aufgeführt (84112)

Ist dies jetzt seriös oder nicht? Morgen weiß ich wie viel mich eine einzelne Nachricht auf die seltsame Nummer kostet, das kann ich momentan noch nicht sagen. Und falls dies unseriös ist wie kann ich dagegen vorgehen.


----------



## TimTaylor (17 August 2008)

*AW: SMS von 84112*

nein, das ist NICHT Seriös. Was meinst, warum das Profil gesperrt worden ist?
Das sind diese Verdammten Social-Networks a'la Wer-kennt-wen, nachbarn, myspace etc etc.

Die melden sich an, lassen nen Bot laufen der mal wild nachrichten versendet.
wenn sich nur 10% der Angeschriebenen melden, lohnt es sich doch.


ich weiß nicht, ob ich folgende Informationen Posten darf:



> Carmunity.com GmbH
> Mary-Astell-Str. 2
> 28359 Bremen
> Nummer: 0421-6265200
> ...



Die Firma Kontaktieren und Alles Widerrufen.
ich suche mal eben weiter. ich habe diese "Kurzwahl" irgendwie als Erotikabo im Kopf Rumschwirren.
edit: Sorry, ich meinte die 11816 .. auch so Einprägsam 

aus nen Anderen Forum:


> Habe auch so eine Nachricht bekommen bei freenetSingels, erst normale Handynummer und dann die Antwort von der Person mit einer Servicenummer (84112), beantwortet man die erste SMS dann kommt der Hinweis das der Preis pro SMS 1,99 € beträgt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 August 2008)

*AW: SMS von 84112*

Wuhuu.. was neues aus Harrislee - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 August 2008)

*AW: SMS von 84112*



TimTaylor schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht, ob ich folgende Informationen Posten darf:
> Die Firma Kontaktieren und Alles Widerrufen.



Moment ich kann nicht ganz folgen, reicht es nicht wenn ich einfach nicht mehr auf die SMS antworte?

Was passiert denn wenn ich nichts widerrufe und wenn ich etwas widerrufen muss wie mache ich dies genau?

Bitte ich brauche dringend Hilfe, ich bin knapp bei Kasse und will mir keine unnötigen Kosten verursachen. Muss ich auch für SMS die ich empfange blechen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 August 2008)

*AW: SMS von 84112*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Moment ich kann nicht ganz folgen, reicht es nicht wenn ich einfach nicht mehr auf die SMS antworte?


lies mal hier ein wenig
Kategorie:SMS-Spam - Antispam.de
Das Empfangen lästiger SMS ist kostenlos.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 August 2008)

*AW: SMS von 84112*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Das Empfangen lästiger SMS ist kostenlos.



Da bin ich ja schonmal etwas beruhigt, ich habe mir jetzt deinen Link auch durchgelesen und bei meinem Provider eine Sperrung der Premium-SMS Nummern verlangt.

Was nun das angehen gegen die Rechnung angeht, ist dies wirklich Ratsam, wenn man einen Rechtsanwalt einschalten müsste oder so, dann möchte dieser ja auch bezahlt werden, daher lohnt es sich doch nicht, da ich nachher mehr für den Anwalt bezahlen muss als ich von der Rechnung erstattet bekomme, sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Unregistriert (19 August 2008)

*AW: SMS von 84112*

Ich bins nochmal, ich habe ja wie bereits gesagt die Premium SMS von meinem Provider sperren lassen, nun dauert dies aber noch bis die das mal bearbeiten.

Jetzt habe ich aber von einer anderen Nummer (22307) eine SMS bekommen und direkt danach eine Hinweis SMS, dass mich eine SMS 1,99 € kosten würde und eine Internetadresse w*w.dreamsandlove.de Dreams and Love - finde deinen Traumpartner 

Ich habe nicht auf die SMS geantwortet oder so, also solange ich nicht antworte oder anrufe, kann man mir doch nichts in Rechnung stellen oder?


----------



## Reducal (20 August 2008)

*AW: SMS von 84112*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht auf die SMS geantwortet oder so, also solange ich nicht antworte oder anrufe, kann man mir doch nichts in Rechnung stellen oder?


Warum nur schaut eigentlich nur selten mal jemand auf das Portal des Anbieters? Dieser hier schreibt:


			
				dreamsandlove schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Service beinhaltet *kein Abo*!
> Für die Nutzung des WAP Portals fallen nur die üblichen UMTS Kosten Ihres Providers an.
> Jede Nachricht die über das WAP Portal gesendet werden sind *kostenfrei*.
> Sollte der von Ihnen angeschriebene Kontakt seine Handynummer am Anfang noch
> ...


​


----------



## Unregistriert (21 August 2008)

*AW: SMS von 84112*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich bins nochmal, ich habe ja wie bereits gesagt die Premium SMS von meinem Provider sperren lassen, nun dauert dies aber noch bis die das mal bearbeiten.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich aber von einer anderen Nummer (22307) eine SMS bekommen und direkt danach eine Hinweis SMS, dass mich eine SMS 1,99 € kosten würde und eine Internetadresse w*w.dreamsandlove.de Dreams and Love - finde deinen Traumpartner
> 
> Ich habe nicht auf die SMS geantwortet oder so, also solange ich nicht antworte oder anrufe, kann man mir doch nichts in Rechnung stellen oder?



Mit dieser Nummer 22307 wollte man mich auch ködern. Zuerst kam die übliche Handy-Nr. und danach die 22307. Die Masche war die gleiche. Ein User meldete sich. Dann war er plötzlich mit dem Hinweis, mein Computer ist abgestürzt, nicht mehr im Portal. Die SMS über 22307 waren dann doch sehr aufdringlich. Obwohl ich kein Interesse zeigte, blieben sie hartnäckig und verlangten vehement meinen Namen mit Telefon-Nr.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 September 2008)

*AW: SMS von 84112*

Hi ich habe auch mehrrer tolle SmS bekomemn wo EINE unbekannte SIE woher weis auch immer will sich mit mir treffen 

und heute arbend bekamm ich soga SEX angebotte wie rattich sie wäre und so da hört der spaß doch auch den wissen die aub ich 7 oder 70 bin kp da reichts aber langsanmm mit den spaß und wenn die mich ncoh weiter nervern zeig ich die an wegen belestigung


----------



## max82 (25 September 2008)

*AW: SMS von 84112*

mir ist fast der gleiche mist passiert, ich bin bei freenet angemeldet und auch bei dem single zeug da, auf einmal stand auch eine normale handynr da wo ich mich gemeldet habe und geantwortet hat 60600, mein anwalt ist schon dran da keine kosten oder sonstiges erwähnt worden sind, aufeinmal bekam ich eine sms das ich ca. 64 verbraucht haben soll. ich werde mich auch noch an den verbraucherschutz wenden da die keinen cent für diesen [.........] sehen werden!


----------



## B4ckFl!p (26 September 2008)

*AW: SMS von 84112*

Hallo zusammen!
Gestern abend bin ich von einer einer weiblichen Person auf dem Flirtportal angeschrieben worden. Das sie mein Profil doch ganz interessant findet. Ob wir uns nicht mal treffen wollen oder so. Ich sollte sie doch bitte anrufen 015224582744.
Ich rief 3x an! Immer nur die Mailbox. Ich hab heute morgen in mein Providerwebinterface geschaut wieviel ich dafür geblecht habe. Nur den normalen Min. Preis, weil die Mailbox ja ran ging.

Nun bekam ich heute morgen folgende SMS: 
Huhu!! mie einer leeren sms kann ich leider nichts anfangen! bin aber neugiereig und würd gern wissen wer du bist! Sagst du es mir? Louisa ( Gleicher Name, den sie in der Portalmessage genannt hatte )

1 Std. später diese SMS: Na du? Wo bist denn gerad unterwegs das du dich nicht bei mir melden kannst?

Da mir diese Nr. 84112 schon komisch vorkam, habe ich bisher auf keine der beiden SMS geantwortet. Zum Glück! Mal sehen was noch so kommt!

Nebenbei beim schreiben habe ich dann auch noch festgestellt das der Flirtsite acc. auch nicht mehr vorhanden ist.

Ich melde mich nochmal, wenn noch was kommt!


----------



## B4ckFl!p (26 September 2008)

*AW: SMS von 84112*

Zusatz:
Neue SMS: Meld dich doch mal bei mir! Wozu hast du mich sonst angeschrieben? verstehe es nicht... bist du feige oder liegt es doch an der nummer? 

Ich werde es weiterhin Dokumentieren!


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: SMS von 84112*

hey würde gerne wissen was jetzt aus den nummern geworden ist........werde auc mit sms bombardiert, von der nummer 22307.

entstehen kosten auch wenn man nicht antwortet???


----------



## Unregistriert (9 November 2008)

*AW: SMS von 84112*

Hallo, ich habe heute von der Nummer eine SMS bekommen das mein Abo auslaufen würde und ich soll "Abo Ende an 84112 senden da ich aber kein Abo oder sonsiges gemacht habe muss ich ja nicht drauf antworten oder? Jetzt haben die noch geschrieben das die SMS wo rein kommt was kosten würde wenn ich nicht das Abo kündige! Soll ich mal abwarten was passiert?


----------



## Unregistriert (9 November 2008)

*AW: SMS von 84112*

Hab auch so eine SMS bekommen wo mir mitgeteilt wird das ab jetzt jede sms die ich empfange was kostet! Ist das überhaupt rechtens? vorher war der Dienstteil des empfangens von spam ja kostenlos, und etwas kostenloses in etwas kostenpfilchtiges umzuwandeln ist doch ohne ausdrückliches Einverständnis rechtswidrig. soweit ich mich jedenfalls errinnere! 
Hatte vorher nie auf eine sms geantwortet, aber die lassen scheinbar nicht locker geht schon über fast 2 monate der spam!


----------



## gaara (16 November 2008)

*AW: SMS von 84112*

ich bin auch darauf reingefallen. Dass hab ich auf der Seite carmunity &middot mobile communications · Premium-SMS von der die sms geschickt wurde gefunden:



> *Premium SMS/MMS*
> 
> 
> Mit dem innovativen Service Premium SMS/MMS ist erstmals Micropayment über SMS/MMS möglich. Premium SMS kann unter anderem dazu eingesetzt werden, kostenpflichtigen Content per Kurznachricht anzufordern. Diese SMS, die der Nutzer an eine definierte Nummer sendet, wird ihm höher berechnet als eine reguläre SMS/MMS-Mitteilung. Mit diesem Aufschlag kann der Content-Anbieter mittels attraktiver Vergütungsmodelle am Versand jeder SMS/MMS partizipieren - und zwar ohne die Einrichtung einer eigenen Abrechnungs-Infrastruktur.
> ...



jetzt meine Frage:

ich hab bis jetzt nur eine sms zurückgeschrieben, heißt dass, wenn ich nicht mehr antworte, dass ich auch nichst mehr zahlen muss. es stöhrt mich ja nicht so, wenn von denen sms kommen, wenn diese mir nichts kosten.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 November 2008)

*AW: SMS von 84112*

ist schon toll, dass man heutzutage keinem mehr trauen kann, sogar bei vermeintlich normalen Handynummern wird man jetzt nach Strich und Faden verarscht ... fein, tolle Welt ... bekomm Spam von 60600, das ist mir alles viel zu unseriös um darauf zu antworten ... aber mich würde interessieren wie ich die loswerde, ich habe keinen Vertrag, sondern ein Karten-Handy


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: SMS von 84112*

Zu deinem letzten Satz muß ich dir 100 % recht geben. Ich muß zu meiner verwunderung feststellen, das mir das selbe wieder fahren ist. Weiß nur noch nicht wie ich das stopen kann.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: SMS von 84112*

Hi, ja das scheint z.Z. sehr angesagt zusein die Art von Abzocke!
Ich habe letzens auch eine PM bei einer dieser vielzähligen Partnerseiten bekommen.
Es war auch eine Handynr. bei wo ich auch angerufen habe, aber jedesmal nur die Mailbox ran ging. Nach dem xten mal gab ich es auf.

Einen Tag später bekam ich dann eine SMS von einer Nr. die mir nicht bekannt war 60600.
Zuerst in der PM hieß sie angeblich Finja in einer der vielen SMS dann Carina.
Der Account bei der Partnerseite ist ganz plötzlich auch gelöscht worden.

Ich bekomme mindestens 1x, wenn nicht sogar 2x am Tag sehr aufdringliche SMS welche jedes mal mit irgendeiner Frage enden worauf man dann wohl antworten soll wie z.B. wie ist dein Name, wollen wir uns treffen, warum antwortest du nicht, kann ich dir meine Nr. geben und machst du auch keinen misst damit? Bla Bla Bla
Geantwortet habe ich bisher nie. Na mal schauen wie es weitergeht!?

Leute lasst euch nicht verarschen!!! Denkt nicht mit dem Schwan... sondern mit dem Kopf


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: SMS von 84112*

Einer Firma im hohen Norden wurden unlängst einige Kurzwahlnummern gesperrt:

22040, 22324, 30333, 31333, 40050, 43444, 44660, 44664,         45444, 55444, 55544, 55577, 55599, 72777, 77722, 77744,         77755, 77776

Die 60600 gehört auch zu den Nummern der Firma

s.a.
Neue Ergebnisse über SMS nummer wie 60600 oder 22324 - Antispam e.V.

s.a.
hilfe - sms spam 60600 - Antispam e.V.

Ich würde mal bei den sehr engagierten Leutchen im hohen Norden anrufen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...-sms-chats-razzia-und-fuenf-verhaftungen.html

Schleswig-Holstein: Kontakt

Frag einfach nach dem zuständigen StA für die Ermittlungen "gegen diese SMS-Firmen". Trauen die sich wirklich, einen auf "business as usual" zu machen? Frech, diese Nordlichter... Da wünsche ich dem Staatsanwalt und der Staatsanwältin mal eine Portion Streiblscher "bayrischer Art" für's weitere Vorgehen


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juli 2009)

*AW: SMS von 84112*



TimTaylor schrieb:


> nein, das ist NICHT Seriös. Was meinst, warum das Profil gesperrt worden ist?
> Das sind diese Verdammten Social-Networks a'la Wer-kennt-wen, nachbarn, myspace etc etc.
> 
> Die melden sich an, lassen nen Bot laufen der mal wild nachrichten versendet.
> ...


-hey..ich bekomme auch immer so dämliche erotik sms von 22866 und 60800 und noch irgendeiner 5-stelligen nummer! und ich muss auch 1,99/sms bezahlen und wenn ich sms bekomme MUSS ICH SIE AUCH BEZAHLEN (!) wie kann man das denn jetz rückgängig machen..also wie funktioniert das da mit der firma kontaktieren und alles  ?


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: SMS von 84112*

Hallo,

auch ich bin im Jahr 2008 auf die Kurzwahlnummer 84112 reingefallen. Jetzt werde ich Gerichtlich dagegen vorgehen müssen. Beim Schreiben der SMS wusste ich nicht wie viel eine Kostet. Habe ich erst nach meiner erster Rechnung erfahren,  das eine 1,99 € kostet. Natürlich ein Schock. Ingesamt gehen die Kosten auf 1000 €. Eine Sammelklage würde bestimmt gut ankommen. Um den Betreiber das Handwerk zu legen. Schreibt mir bitte unter *****@email.de eine Mail und Kontaktdaten auszutauschen.

Mein Rat sofort zu Verbraucherzentrale und einen Anwalt nehmen. 

Gruß
Dennis

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 01:36:11 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 01:33:51 ----------




Unregistriert schrieb:


> -hey..ich bekomme auch immer so dämliche erotik sms von 22866 und 60800 und noch irgendeiner 5-stelligen nummer! und ich muss auch 1,99/sms bezahlen und wenn ich sms bekomme MUSS ICH SIE AUCH BEZAHLEN (!) wie kann man das denn jetz rückgängig machen..also wie funktioniert das da mit der firma kontaktieren und alles  ?



Du musst die Nummer bei deinem Anbieter sperren. Das blöde ist, das er dem Unternehmen der die Nr. gehört das Geld gut schreibt. Also Anwalt nehmen.


----------



## webwatcher (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: SMS von 84112*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Eine Sammelklage würde bestimmt gut ankommen.


Es gibt keine Hammelplage in Deutschland 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------

